# Cleaning car



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello.

I built this car from a cheap "OpenSlot" Ferrari.







.

I tried to decorate it as other "scratch" masters.

Do you like it?:tongue:

Regards.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah!

Howz it work?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks good.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


To echo Bill,howz it work,and what are you using for your brushes:wave:


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello.

It's not as good as a vacuum cleaner :tongue:, but it's better than nothing...

For the brush I used I kind of "keyboard cleaner", but I think you can use a "weatherstripping".

Bye.


----------

